# Some of my Fishies



## bartwilk (Nov 7, 2007)

55G Planted tank


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

oooh, that's purty. how long have you been keeping for?


----------



## bartwilk (Nov 7, 2007)

2 years now


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

nice shots too. what are you shooting w/ ?


----------



## bartwilk (Nov 7, 2007)

Cannon Rebel XTI


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Great tank!!! 

Do you have issues with your pleco and the plants??


----------



## bartwilk (Nov 7, 2007)

not relay i feed him well, cucumber, zucchini and algae tabs


----------



## bartwilk (Nov 7, 2007)

*some more fish*


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

What kind of rainbow is in the third photo? Very nice.


----------



## bartwilk (Nov 7, 2007)

the fourth pic is Melanotaenia herbertaxelrodi or Lake Tebera Rainbowfish or yellow rainbowfish

and the fifth is bosemani rainbowfish


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Er, yes I meant fourth pic. It's a very nice fish! Who carries good rainbowfish these days? They ones I've always wanted are Melanotaenia trifasciata 'Goyder River.'


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

what kind of loach is that?? its fantastic...

I love the quality of your photos as well. Just wonderful


----------



## bartwilk (Nov 7, 2007)

The Loach is a Horse Face Loach and got all my Rainbows from Big All's.
And I got the Horse Face loach on special 4 for $4.
The tank was almost empty and it took about 10 min to catch 4 of them, they hide in the gravel.


----------



## bartwilk (Nov 7, 2007)

*New pics*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe lookat those big ole plecos.. 

Your loaches look like a bunch of fun... I do enjoy watching those fish


----------



## saeed883 (Dec 20, 2008)

Great looking tank& plants I really love all pics


----------

